# Matériel pour PowerMac G4 en extinction (ventilateur) ?



## Zigo4 (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour les vous tous !

Je ne sais pas vraiment ou poster mais je  pense néanmoins être dans la bonne rubrique. Voilà ce qui m'arrive.

J'ai  un PowerMac G4 "Quicksilver" 733 MHz depuis maintenant plusieurs années  qui m'a rendu bien des services.
Seulement voilà qu'il vient de  tomber malade... lol

En fait le ventilateur interne (celui sous  le bloc d'alimentation) s'est fendu et risque de partir en morceaux.  J'ai donc démonter la pièce pour la remplacer avant que sa détérioration  n'entraine d'autres dégâts.


J'ai noté ses références :

Sensflow
Modèle  : WFC1212B
12 Volt
0,44 Ampère
Dimension : 120 x 120 x 25 mm
86.52  CFM
2470 RPM (max)
37.6 dBA
Je pense que c'est un ventilateur  thermorégulé car on voit une petite sonde qui dépasse au centre des  ailettes (si mes recherches on été bien mené car personnellement je n'y  connais pas grand chose).
Voilà donc les renseignements que j'ai pu  trouver jusqu'alors.

Ils étaient fabriqué par la société DELTA  ELECTRONICS (Made in China)
Seulement voilà, sur leur site en ligne  plus rien au sujet de cette référence.
Elle ne semble plus être en  vente.


Donc voilà ce qui m'amène...
Quelqu'un a t-il déjà  eu ce soucis ?
Quel a été sa solution ?
Y a t-il une autre référence équivalente de ventilateur  toujours disponible en vente ?

J'ai fais quelques recherches sur le site mais je n'ai rien trouver qui aille dans ce sens.


Un grand  grand merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2010)

bonjour
que cette piece n'existe plus sur le site du fabricant  (ou fournisseur avec sous traitance à d'autres) n'est pas étonnant, c'est ancien

les 2 pistes usuelles
zoner dans les sites un peu branchés vieux mac et divers forums du monde entier ( principalement en anglais)  pour trouver trucs et combines de remplacement par  ventilo compatible

-zoner les sites de ventes ( facon ebay etc)   pour voir si cette piece ou équivalent s'y trouve
Un peu comme avec de vielles bagnoles HS , pas mal d'épaves y sont revendues en desossé , piece par pièce

exemple 
liens là
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/a-propos-du-ventilateur-dun-g4-733-a-55160.html
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/ventilateur-power-mac-quicksilver-g4-143409.html


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mars 2010)

il ya un ventilo interne de G4 400 en vente sur ebay si le modèle est compatible.


----------



## Zigo4 (29 Mars 2010)

Effectivement la solution semble bien se trouver sur eBay.com (transaction en anglais bien sur... Arffff).
Il s'y trouve bien des pièces d'occasions de la référence rechercher.

Bon ben il ne me reste plus qu'à me lancer (ça va être une première pour moi), mais le jeu en vaut la chandelle . Que ne ferait-on pas quand c'est pour sa pomme...  

Merci pour vos tuyaux et votre réactivité ! 
Je suis super content (je ne vous décris pas le désarroi dans lequel je me trouvais quand j'ai découvert que la pièce que je recherchais n'étais plus disponible à la vente sur le site du fabricant !)


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2010)

Avant d'acheter essaye de voir si tu ne peux pas trouver un équivalent compatible moins cher ( cout total achat +transport +taxes)
 ca réclame de zoner un peu plus mais c'est très probablement possible


----------

